# A few Vaccine Questions and a few basic Q's



## noskiveez (Feb 12, 2011)

Please bear with me. Im a new goat owner and I'm still learning and there is alot I don't understand still.. I'm trying to decide on what to buy. I'm going to order from Jeffers Livestock. I'm planning on ordering a few things and need to be sure I'm buying stuff I can use.

We have 4 goats. Nigerian's
Buck Kid - Born Nov 30 - No vax's 
Doe - 10 months - Pretty sure no vax
Doe - IN MILK - Age Unknown - Assumably no vax
Doe Kid - NURSING - Assumably born Dec 10 (when I got her) no vax.

Jeffers page 10
Piliguard Pinkeye TriView

Page 29
Pasteurella 

Page 29
Essential 3 + T

Page 29
Tetanus Antitoxin 
(To have on hand if needed)

Will this cover everything they need or is there something else they should have that's not covered?

I also need help choosing a wormed. I bought a wormer but haven't opened it yet and I'm going to return it. The feed store charged me $36 for something Jeffers sells for $15.95 and I think the mark up was too high. I bought Safe guardCattle/Goat Drench. Is this okay to use on them?

I was planning on buying a bottle of Corid (page 17)

Is this all okay to use on my goats? My biggest concern is the mother goat with milk. I don't want to harm her baby thru her milk. 

I'm on a budget and I'm trying to avoid frieght charges if possible. 

Also, can goats have copper? Reason I ask is I see brown salt licks at the feed store and it has copper in it and someone mentioned copper on another thread and the lady at the feed store said no copper for goats so I was a bit confused.


----------



## elevan (Feb 12, 2011)

noskiveez said:
			
		

> Jeffers page 10
> Piliguard Pinkeye TriView
> 
> Page 29
> ...


Pasturella is a pneumonia vaccine - you really only need it if your goats are problematic with pneumonia or you're paranoid about it  

There is plenty more you'll eventually want on hand but you've got a good start.  Don't forget your syringes and needles.

I agree the feed stores jack up the price of dewormers.  Jeffers is a better deal.  I personally prefer to keep Ivermectin (Ivomec) on hand and get others as needed based on type of worm.  Simply because Ivermectin can take care of external parasites too.  Generic is $26 at Jeffers.

I don't know a thing about Corid, haven't used it so no advice there.

And goat absolutely NEED COPPER.  It is essential for their health.


----------



## noskiveez (Feb 13, 2011)

elevan said:
			
		

> noskiveez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What else should I have on hand. Id like to get it if I can so I won't need to pay shipping charges again. 

So far, I haven't had the best luck with them. We've had a lot of sickness. 

When I open a vax bottle. Some say repeat in x amount of days. Will the liquid in the vial hold over that many days or do I need to purchase another vial for the second dose?


----------



## Roll farms (Feb 13, 2011)

Loose goat mineral, and by that I mean made for goats specifically, is best...Sheep are the ones who can't have copper so if it's a "sheep / goat" mineral, it won't have the copper in it that goats need.

If you're getting the corid for coccidia, I can't comment...I use DiMethox.
http://www.jefferslivestock.com/di-methox-injection-40#37;-250-ml/camid/LIV/cp/A2-AE/

Something I'd add to your list would be a probiotic such as:
http://www.jefferslivestock.com/probios-bovine-one/camid/LIV/cp/16565/

(60gm tube) - use whenever you medicate / deworm to help avoid scours, and give to any goat w/ scours to help clear them up.

I don't vaccinate for pink eye or pneumonia (pasteurella).  Not saying you shouldn't...but since I don't, I can't comment.

I really like the essential 3+T.

I keep ivermectin as my 'go to' drug.  If used correctly (not overused / under dosed until it won't work in your herd) it'll handle most issues.  Tapeworm is the only thing it won't kill for us, then I use Safeguard.

I will keep opened bottles of vaccine in the fridge, sometimes until they're close to their expiration date....but I go through the stuff pretty fast.  You're definitely ok to keep it for 3 weeks until it's time to boost them.

For vaccines I use 1/2" 20 ga needles and 3 cc syringes.

Jeffers is currently out of B Multivitamin, so if your co op / TSC has any, buy that too.  I had to drive to a TSC 1.5 hrs away this week to get some.
It's a great boost for any time they're sick / off feed.

edited to fix a typo...shouldn't post before coffee...


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 13, 2011)

We use corid and have been happy with it, Dimethox works well used as a drench but we add it to their water and they didn't like the taste as much as the Corid.

Loose mineral goat salts a must, don't waste your money on blocks. And it is sheep hat can not have copper, so sheep should never be fed any kind of goat feed.


Safeguard is good for tapeworms and other worms, but can not be used on pregnant animals, so you would have to buy a second wormer, if you are planning on breeding. Most people use a  couple different wormers any way.  White wormers are good for tapeworms but can't be used on pregnant animals and the clear wormers are considered safe for prgnant animals but do nothing for tape worms.   OUr main womer is Cydectin cattle pour-on used as a drench at the rate of 1cc per 20lbs of body weight, great for those nasty barber pole worms, mites, lice and others, just not tapeworms. 


We only vaccinate with CD&T. We keep it in the fridge in between used and use it until it is gone or past expiration date. Just don't leave out in the heat and let it get warm.

We keep a bottle of Bo-Se injectable on hand at all times and use it on the entire herd around 3 times a year. 

we keep on hand 3cc and 6cc syringes and 18gauge and 20gauge 3/4 inch needles.

Bottle of Penn G
and a bottle of La-200 or equivalent oxy-tetracyclene antibiotic. 

This is the main things for us. 

Good luck with your goats.  I think if you get them on a loose goat salt you will see their health improve.


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Feb 13, 2011)

Im glad your getting everything they need!!!   Your goats will love you for it...healthy goats are happy goats!!!  

I would recomend a few tubes of *terramycin eye ointment *on hand for eyes issues if needed.  They get hay in there eyes too sometimes and can get secondary infections.  Helps to have around.  And you can use it for chickens, cats, dogs, rabbits...everybody!!

I would get an *antibiotic *to have on have like *LA200*.  And of course *Hoof trimmers*..a must have...you will need to trim thier hoofs every 4-6 weeks.

Have a box of *baking soda *on hand too.  *Probiotics* for sure!

As for wormers *injectable ivermectin *and *safeguard* is what I use.  Important to worm AS NEEDED only.  You dont want  resistance to become a problem due to over use.  So I would run a fecal and do as needed only.  Thats what most people do!  

I would also recomend getting some *blukote spray* for cuts etc.  Its good to have on hand!  Also some *7% idodine *good for cleaning cuts or injuries that can occur.  Or if you have babies..cleaning umbilical cords.    *Vitamin B* for certain!

Thats all I can think of for now.  When you call Jeffers ask for specials..sometimes they run specials on shipping etc.  Free shipping at a certain amount spent..etc..worth asking.   

Good luck!!!


----------



## Roll farms (Feb 13, 2011)

Safeguard is very safe...safe for pregnant goats, lactating, kids, etc.
It's Valbazen that you cannot give to bred does....the label says don't use for 45 days after breeding, but I won't use it on a bred doe at all.

I don't medicate anything in their drinking water...there's just no way to be sure ea. goat gets the amount they need that way.  Some may get too much, some too little medication to actually work.

I drench w/ DiMethox every 21 days in warm weather.  I don't care if they like it, lol...they NEED it.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 13, 2011)

With out a doubt Rolls approach is very good,  But I have to treat 40 or 50 kids a season on mom in pasture conditions, not bottle babies, catching them every day for 7 days would not be on my list of things to do, The corid approach for us has not failed us in 15 years of raising goats.


As far as taste I would say if I was catching them every day I would use the sulfa-dimeth, but putting it in their drinking water causes them to drink less water so Corid is the choice for us.  

I did look up safeguard and it does say safe for pregnant goats, been years since I have used it. We use valbazen for tapeworms, but last year I used a horse wormer with praziquantel in it. Worked like a charm, but was expensive. 


Take care and have fun with your goats.


----------



## Roll farms (Feb 13, 2011)

That's why I always say..."Do what works for YOU"


----------



## noskiveez (Feb 13, 2011)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> Safeguard is very safe...safe for pregnant goats, lactating, kids, etc.
> It's Valbazen that you cannot give to bred does....the label says don't use for 45 days after breeding, but I won't use it on a bred doe at all.
> 
> I don't medicate anything in their drinking water...there's just no way to be sure ea. goat gets the amount they need that way.  Some may get too much, some too little medication to actually work.
> ...


That was my thinking. I don't know if each one would drink it. With my chickens, if I have a sick one I make them do what I want them to do. 

With a drench, is it something done forcefully? Or will they just take it? Do I need special equipment? This little buck will take about and oz from a bottle before he decides he's all done.


----------



## elevan (Feb 13, 2011)

noskiveez said:
			
		

> Roll farms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Drench basically means to give orally.  Depending on the taste of what you're giving and the particular animal you may have to be forceful about it.

A "drenching gun" can be helpful if what you're giving will go through the nozzle.  Jeffers sells them too.  I just bought the drenching nozzle as it will attach to any luer lock syringe.


----------



## Roll farms (Feb 13, 2011)

Drenching guns are awesome x eleventy billion!!!

You can fill it up (mine is 20 cc) and treat multiple animals (it has a stop on it so you can set it to release the meds in smaller increments) and the nozzle is long enough that you can hit the back of their throat w/out risking losing a finger or a syringe in their mouth.

DiMethox tastes nasty, they won't like it...so the further back you get it, the less chance they'll spit it all over you.


----------

